# Move photo from Iphone to computer documents.



## boojake (Nov 22, 2017)

I am trying to copy a photo from Iphone to my computer documents. I can find no option to do this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One way is to (on the iPhone) sync photos with iCloud. Then you can access them at iCloud.com from any computer (and download them if desired).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For another way see this post.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

Now you can just plug your iPhone into your computer and then folders of photos will pop up. But iCloud workds fine too.


----------



## boojake (Nov 22, 2017)

Many thanks GR. Works fine ! BO


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

You're welcome! Glad I can help


----------



## Themeister1994 (Sep 10, 2018)

Dropbox is a great solution too. I have had some issues with iCloud suddenly deleting all my pictures, so I use dropbox instead.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

Themeister1994 said:


> Dropbox is a great solution too. I have had some issues with iCloud suddenly deleting all my pictures, so I use dropbox instead.


Sad to hear about your iCloud issue. But yeah, I agree with you. Dropbox is a great alternative. I use it for other files too.


----------

